# update Rain : eye injury & Entropion



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rain had the sutures removed from the lower lid of her right eye yesterday. So far the eye looks well and there is no appreciable tearing.

There is still staining from what went on before and because we did not shave around that eye since the sutures were still there when I had her trimmed. (Perhaps, in time, I will be brave enough to do this myself ~~~.) I have not found what I regard as a safe method to remove the stains other than letting the hair grow out and triming it. I am open to suggestions.

Anyway, we all have our fingers crossed that Rain's eyes will remain healthy and not require further surgery.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm glad she's doing okay, and sorry I didn't know anything had happened to her. I'm not certain what to do about the eye staining, but I know others will chime in. I do wish her well, she's such a beauty! Gosh, never a dull moment with poodles, is there?


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

Fingers crossed that the suturing will work permanently. She looks so much better in the picture. Personally I would let the hair grow out, I would not want anything to irritate the eye.

Paula


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay!! I hope this does the trick for her!! I too find that shaving around the eye is the best option for removing the stains. I find that Riley tears alot more the longer his hair is around his eyes. He doesnt tear as much freshly shaved.


----------



## Princess Dollie (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank-you for the update. I was wondering how her eye was doing. Btw, she's beautiful!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Her eyes look fantastic - no irritation. What a pretty face she has. I would not worry about a little staining for now and just let the hair grow. I wipe around Swizzle's eyes with saline eye drops. I don't know if it really does anything but the handlers at the shows tell me they do this. Once she is fully healed then shave her down and she will be a cover girl again.


----------



## Ennui (Apr 10, 2011)

My goodness she is beautiful. I am glad she is doing better.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Rain looks beautiful. Her eye looks much better.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She's a cutie!
I keep the hair around the eyes trimmed fairly short and that does seem to help with tearing (especially during the summer "pollen" months when they seem to run a bit more). I also use an eye wipe/saline rinse that's safe to use in the actual eye. I prefer these as it's near impossible to avoid getting the fluid in their actual eyes! (And some of the products warn you _not _to let the product come into contact with the eye, which is counterproductive.)

ETA: I LOVE her collar!!!


----------



## Carol (May 8, 2011)

*Pretty gIRL*

What a pretty girl.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all. Two of you, CT Girl and Rowan have mentioned a saline wipe or solution that you use to clean the eye area. Is this something you make or are there commercial products available for this purpose ? Everything I saw in the store here looked like it had some additive for specific conditions (e.g., "dry eyes"), and was not what I think I need.

During this whole ordeal, I have noticed that Rain is scratching the right side of her face, enough so that the hair is a little different texture in that area. In fact, just recently I've noticed there is a _small,_ raised bump that Rain has actually caused to bleed just a little. This bump is just about where the "wild hairs" would be on the side of her face. Her hair is so dense, it is really hard to see just what is going on there. Could she have an ingrown hair ? Or perhaps she was bitten by something ? Her scratching at this location did precede the eye problem and I originally thought it was a minor irritation from the facial clipping, but now that it has persisted, I am thinking there could be more to it ... ? I have applied a triple antibiotic ointment and, when I saw she was still scratching this area this evening, a cortisone ointment.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I use the Gimborn(?) Rich Health "Eye Clear" pads and liquid. (That way you're using the same product and can use the prepared pads, resoak the pads, or soak a lint-free cosmetic pad with the liquid if you need something 'bulkier'.) My local pet store carries both, but here's a link so you can see the label:
Pads: 



Liquid: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Gimborn-61184-Eye-Clear-Ounce/dp/B00028ZM5I/ref=pd_sim_k_1[/ame]

I also keep this in my grooming caddy/first aid kit (really good for getting hair out of their eyes after grooming or you can soak a lint-free cosmetic pad and clean their eyes):
Opticlear 671-1 Eye & Ear Health Care

My dogs tend to scratch more (and lick their paws) during the late Spring/Summer due to the pollen. I'm in northern Virginia and we get hammered. When people transfer to my office from out west they immediately start complaining about suddenly having allergies!


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad to hear that her eye is doing well.


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Rowan said:


> ETA: I LOVE her collar!!!


Thank you so much Rowan ! I am looking for the Saline solution you mentioned. Also, I thank you for the dogs you have rescued. They are very lucky !

The collar is hemp, made by Gwynne in Michigan : River Dog


----------

